# Finally..1988 Mangrove 17



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats, that boat is sick!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks!

Side bar....I've been told that the rights to the company and the hull molds may have been purchased from Bob Erra's estate with the intention of reviving the brand.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a beautiful skiff and looks like new. Trailer looks like a nice fit. I am trying to grasp the weight difference from a 70 2 stroke to a 115 4 stroke though.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks! Trailer is custom fit to the boat. When I found out it was originally powered with a 70 I was a little dumbfounded as well. During the wet test this morning, I was shocked at how little stern squat there was even with two guys sitting in the back. That said it has a full tank of gas, 25 gallons, and that's under the front deck...that said, should I ever repower in the future, I'd probably go down to a 90


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Call Capt John Kipp in the Keys and he may be able to tell you the original owner.

The side console, Latham controls, and 115 power reminds me of Flip's new Marquesa. 

Should be a blast to drive. Congrats.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I recall that boat, it's a beauty.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Hard to believe that boat is almost 30 years old. She is really in fantastic shape and classic look too. Congrats!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Call Capt John Kipp in the Keys and he may be able to tell you the original owner.
> The side console, Latham controls, and 115 power reminds me of Flip's new Marquesa.
> Should be a blast to drive. Congrats.


I caught many a Bonefish out of Kipps Mangrove back in the 1990s...I remember the logo sticker said it was Airex Cored. We used to launch at Bobbies house on Islamorada while he was in the joint. 

Kipp should def. be able to give you the lowdown on those few Mangroves that were built. Very versatile skiff for sure....good luck!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful boat! It looks new!


----------



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful looking skiff.....love the simple, clean classic looks of those style boats.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. She went on her 4th maiden voyage this morning, even with the 15+ mph winds. Pushed it up to just about 39mph straight into a 2' chop and it was bone dry! ok not bone dry, but performed extremely well given the circumstances.

Poles very well for a boat of its size, evidently was purpose built. Wind made it an adventure at times but kept it at our back as much as possible. With 2 guys both over 200lbs, ~23ish gallons of gas, and that big ole 115 it was bottoming out in 8-9". This was just our guess based on sticking a rod tip in the water so I'll have to bring a ruler out one day.

Oh yeah, no slime on deck.. several really good shots at fish in gin clear water, had a few turn and follow but no takers. Great morning on the water either way!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like a silver king. Were they made from the same mold?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

It does look a bit like the silver king boats, but to my knowledge and from what I've been told, they were their own unique molds.

I'm still waiting to hear back from Capt Kipp, but I was able to get in touch with Chris Morejohn. He briefly mentions Bob Erra and Mangrove in one of his blog posts.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Super cool boat!!!


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

You found a unicorn my friend!! Very nice!!
Those hulls were way ahead of their time very advanced construction back in the 80's also very expensive. I remember John Kipp in the Keys, and Dickie Williams on the west coast guided out of one. The most memorable one was owned by Carlos Solis in Miami and was featured in Florida Sportsman mag dreamboat article, I think it was late 80's.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

321nole said:


> Been a long time coming but I've finally joined the skiff community (not quite micro with the 115 hanging on the back ). I like this boat better than the new hulls, shipoke style console, great hatches, nice chines, little vee.
> 
> This is my new-to-me 1988 Mangrove 17. It is one of the limited number of boats produced by Bob Erra in the late 80s. I am the 4th owner. It was originally built for a guide in the keys, unfortunately I don't know who exactly. I the early 90s it was purchased by a gentleman in south Miami and primarily used for lobstering, go figure.
> 
> ...


Like the hull, early versions of Florida Sportsman had the advertisements. Also like the removable panel in the front casting platform for gas tank removal...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah like Frank said, that boat was way ahead of it's time. I personally love the lines, the extra free board, the roominess, the simplicity of the design and the bottom. Looks like a great all around dry riding boat.

You guys are right. The hull sorta has that Silver King look, which has always been one of my personal favorites! I love the deck and the simple console too.

If you decide to sell it one day, do it here on microskiff. You'll have plenty here to raise their hand for it. If someone made a mold of it, both hull and top cap, I'd be getting in the truck and making a road trip to take a hard look at it.

Ted Haas


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

something pretty cool happened today...thanks to Frank's mention of the FS article, I was able to track down the article itself with help from one of the FS editors. I've got pictures of the article I'll be posting here a little later


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

IMG_5473-1




__
321nole


__
Jun 5, 2017











  








IMG_5474-1




__
321nole


__
Jun 5, 2017


__
1










  








IMG_5475-1




__
321nole


__
Jun 5, 2017


__
1










  








IMG_5476-2




__
321nole


__
Jun 5, 2017











  








IMG_5477-1




__
321nole


__
Jun 5, 2017


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As noted.... Bobby Erra was "colorful" even for south Florida during the height of the party....

Word of mouth back then was that he wanted a top notch hull so he did the mold - then sold a few to his friends to justify the costs... Back then it was considered a super high end custom skiff and was much admired...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Is that like a guide trolling motor setup? I can't see how its efficient having to get off the deck to the console to steer.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah I'm not really sure what the intent was with the dual transom mounted trolling motors. Only thing I can come up with would be for tarpon off the beach.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Remember that this was the era before line tamers, etc. If you had a fly angler in the bow it was considered a no-no to have a trolling motor up front where fly lines would catch on every part of it... As a result we all put our one or two trollers on the stern and tried to live with them. Folks tried all sorts of control systems (foot controlled air switches were favored) to be able to control your trollers while up on the platform, push pole in hand.... Since most of the tarpon skiffs of that time were a bit larger than they are today, twin trollers were common for those that chased silver.... and all were fixed mounted (you couldn't turn them) - so you controlled direction with a mix of pushpole and by turning one side on or off to get the skiff sliding towards where your big tarpon were.... My single 12v. motor setup back then was in a fixed "arm" bracket on the transom that I had to control by hand to get to tarpon - in close I reverted to a pushpole (which I still work today - my last trolling motor setup disappeared off the transom about 15 years ago - and to date I've done without...). That will change in the future since I'll be 70 next year and still poling my skiff every day I'm on the water....

Today's much more sophisticated trolling motors (and the rise of good quality motors and 24v. battery setups) are a far cry from what was available back then....


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

321nole you in the Melbourne area? Couldn't help but notice that pictures of your boat at the ramp looked a lot like Front Street Park. If so, it would explain why I've gotten a couple phone calls these last few weeks about some of my friends thinking they saw me running around the river because there aren't too many skiffs around here with a 115 on the back haha I have a new to me 2011 Yellowfin that sports a Yamaha 115SHO on the back


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

If you ever see this boat out, feel free to cover over and say hi!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Sure am, and yep that's front street. Haha good chance it was me zipping around, I've had it out every chance I've gotten.

Feel free to do the same! Just ignore any drool, I'm a sucker for yellowfin's of all sizes haha


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

321nole said:


> Sure am, and yep that's front street. Haha good chance it was me zipping around, I've had it out every chance I've gotten.
> 
> Feel free to do the same! Just ignore any drool, I'm a sucker for yellowfin's of all sizes haha





321nole said:


> Sure am, and yep that's front street. Haha good chance it was me zipping around, I've had it out every chance I've gotten.
> 
> Feel free to do the same! Just ignore any drool, I'm a sucker for yellowfin's of all sizes haha


Fished with John Kipp on his a few times. I thought it was a sweet platform to fish from. At that stage in my flats fishing I had no sense of poling effort. I do remember getting out to hump the boat over a couple of bars.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

It's no tech skiff, that's for sure, but for 99% of the fishing I do it does it pretty well. 

I don't have a long list of boats I've poled, matter of fact it's only two lol, but a good buddy of mine has a whole lot more experience and has been pretty well impressed by how little effort it requires given it's size.

I reached out to Kipp about a month ago and unfortunately never heard back. Might have to give him another shout as I'll be down in the keys twice over the next month.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Felt like adding some pics I took at the sand bar last weekend 
















The other half getting some training in so she can tag along more often 









And the skiff dog enjoying himself on his 4th bday


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat the side console reminds me of a Hewes Bone fisher. I noticed in the old pictures the twin TM on the back for chasing Tarpon. Gary Marriman had one that had 2 trolling motors on the back that had a bar attached to each so you could steer both at the same time
Never saw the advantage over a good 24v TM other than fly line interference


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Close up of the dog? Come on. You can do better.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Close up of the dog? Come on. You can do better.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Since most of the tarpon skiffs of that time were a bit larger than they are today, twin trollers were common for those that chased silver.... and all were fixed mounted (you couldn't turn them) - so you controlled direction with a mix of pushpole and by turning one side on or off to get the skiff sliding towards where your big tarpon were....


One of the more well recognized tarpon guides here in the Tampa area uses just this set up on the beaches. I think he sets the twin transom mounted motors on a low enough setting to offset the wind and current while using the push pole to keep the nose pointed where he wants. 

From observation...he's able to hold his position until he needs to slide one direction or another.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

if anyone in here is looking to own a piece of skiff history, this boat just hit the market!

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1988-mangrove-17.76762/


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Remember that this was the era before line tamers, etc. If you had a fly angler in the bow it was considered a no-no to have a trolling motor up front where fly lines would catch on every part of it... As a result we all put our one or two trollers on the stern and tried to live with them. Folks tried all sorts of control systems (foot controlled air switches were favored) to be able to control your trollers while up on the platform, push pole in hand.... Since most of the tarpon skiffs of that time were a bit larger than they are today, twin trollers were common for those that chased silver.... and all were fixed mounted (you couldn't turn them) - so you controlled direction with a mix of pushpole and by turning one side on or off to get the skiff sliding towards where your big tarpon were.... My single 12v. motor setup back then was in a fixed "arm" bracket on the transom that I had to control by hand to get to tarpon - in close I reverted to a pushpole (which I still work today - my last trolling motor setup disappeared off the transom about 15 years ago - and to date I've done without...). That will change in the future since I'll be 70 next year and still poling my skiff every day I'm on the water....
> 
> Today's much more sophisticated trolling motors (and the rise of good quality motors and 24v. battery setups) are a far cry from what was available back then....


Captain Bob you are the man, for sure. I hope I'm still poling when I'm 70, good on ya!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That is one sweet boat


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link. Cool history there.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

First skiff I ever laid eyes on was a Mangrove 17, belonged to a friend named Randy Miller here in Miami. We used to tow the skiff behind his trawler, anchor up the Shark River and fish for a week. I also recall wake boarding behind it. 

Caught my first bonefish, permit, tarpon, redfish, snook, cobia, and more on that boat. I was new to saltwater, new to flats fishing, and clearly those days infected me with a fever I still haven’t lost, 30 years later.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

321nole said:


> IMG_5473-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It totally remember that article Florida Sportsman, thanks for posting!!


----------



## reefdog (Jul 26, 2020)

Frank_Venable said:


> You found a unicorn my friend!! Very nice!!
> Those hulls were way ahead of their time very advanced construction back in the 80's also very expensive. I remember John Kipp in the Keys, and Dickie Williams on the west coast guided out of one. The most memorable one was owned by Carlos Solis in Miami and was featured in Florida Sportsman mag dreamboat article, I think it was late 80's.


Hey Guys, I just joined this forum. I am the proud owner of Dickie Williams "green boat" from Chokoloskee, slayed many a Snook, etc on that boat with him as a guide and insisted he sell it to me when he retired. I bought it a few days before my first son's arrival to this world in April of 2006. After many years of great use, and moving to South Georgia, I unfortunately let it sit up and of course nothin was working, so it sat even more. Now that I have young teenage boys that are ready to get into my first love, I am restoring the boat and want to make better than ever for them to enjoy long past me. I could use some advice, on things such as going from the original 90HP 2 trike MERC that DIckie had to a 115hp 4 stroke, Susuki?. Jack plate.. yes or no?.. moving the helm to a small center console yes or no? I just had the transom rebuilt and everyone is trying to buy from me (no dice.. ) so I could use a little advice on what you would do to make it as good as possible considering the revolutionary and amazing design of the hull, with today's new features with what is available.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

reefdog said:


> Hey Guys, I just joined this forum. I am the proud owner of Dickie Williams "green boat" from Chokoloskee, slayed many a Snook, etc on that boat with him as a guide and insisted he sell it to me when he retired. I bought it a few days before my first son's arrival to this world in April of 2006. After many years of great use, and moving to South Georgia, I unfortunately let it sit up and of course nothin was working, so it sat even more. Now that I have young teenage boys that are ready to get into my first love, I am restoring the boat and want to make better than ever for them to enjoy long past me. I could use some advice, on things such as going from the original 90HP 2 trike MERC that DIckie had to a 115hp 4 stroke, Susuki?. Jack plate.. yes or no?.. moving the helm to a small center console yes or no? I just had the transom rebuilt and everyone is trying to buy from me (no dice.. ) so I could use a little advice on what you would do to make it as good as possible considering the revolutionary and amazing design of the hull, with today's new features with what is available.


I sent you a message with my phone number. I’m currently two months into restoring my 87 from the stringers up and I’m hopefully a few weeks from having it back on the water. I’ve been all through the mangrove inside and out and have become very familiar with it. I also have checked out the new mangroves and met the builder, he should be able to help you out if you need any parts, hatches, etc., he has all of the old molds.


----------



## OKProfessor (Jul 16, 2020)

That boat is hot.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

321nole said:


> Been a long time coming but I've finally joined the skiff community (not quite micro with the 115 hanging on the back ).
> 
> This is my new-to-me 1988 Mangrove 17. It is one of the limited number of boats produced by Bob Erra in the late 80s. I am the 4th owner. It was originally built for a guide in the keys, unfortunately I don't know who exactly. I the early 90s it was purchased by a gentleman in south Miami and primarily used for lobstering, go figure.
> 
> ...


I miss this boat


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the grass is always greener.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this old thread.. I'm hoping to see just what a few of the recent owners have done with their hulls... Me, I'm still working out of a 1988 Maverick (the cheapest one they ever made - and the first of the smaller hulls from them - all those years ago... ).


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Me, I'm still working out of a 1988 Maverick (the cheapest one they ever made - and the first of the smaller hulls from them - all those years ago... ).


Cap, when you get a chance, could you post up some pics of your Mav? For posterity's sake?
I've seen pics of you fishin' out of her, but don't recall seeing the vessel herself....


----------

